# Rounded Crypt



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone had any ideas of making a round crypt?

This is the kind of idea I had. Just wondered if anyone had a better idea and what material you would use?










I found a few building at the Transworld in Chicago that got me thinking of it. Here is the pic I took.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I dont know how big you going to make it but for the base you could cut plywood in to 6 in or larger strips make a round form inside and just keep screwing the to the forms that would give you a round apperance ....for the top do it similar then use spray foam to build it up and carv it round it'll take some time but your Idea will be awsome in the end good luck


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We've never done anything like this, but it's really a beautiful shape. The one in the picture appears to be hexagonal, which would be a bit easier to put together than true round.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

morbid mike said:


> I dont know how big you going to make it but for the base you could cut plywood in to 6 in or larger strips make a round form inside and just keep screwing the to the forms that would give you a round apperance ....for the top do it similar then use spray foam to build it up and carv it round it'll take some time but your Idea will be awsome in the end good luck


Hey Mike. So what you mean is to make it more hex looking?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

KInda small strips will give it a round look make the forms to screw to inside round Its kinda like a whiskey barrel concept


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

If you are thinking of a dome top. Make your initial forms with plywood risers. Then take screen material and attqch to the wood forms. Then cover this screen with monster mud and shape to liking. 

This should work out for you.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm no expert, but this is what I would do: To make to the walls round, you could build a skeleton/frame with a circular base and top (cut from plywood or OSB), and "bones" for the structure bridging the two with furring strips, 2X4s, etc. So you have what looks like a cylindrical cage. You can then attach foam backer-board (it bends nicely and is cheap) to the wood stips, and cover it with foundation coating (which is made for going over backer-board) to give it strength and a stone look. I made an oven for my Hansel and Gretel house this way. If you want to spend a little more, I guess poplar bends really well. For the dome, I would use Darkmasters method.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

By the way, where is that picture from? It looks like a great set-up!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

nixie said:


> By the way, where is that picture from? It looks like a great set-up!


Thanks. Trying to get myself to do this. I keep chickening out. It would also easier to go SQ.

YOu are talking about the picture. That is from Scare Factory back in the good old days. Shot it when they were in chicago.


----------

